# وصية الكنيسة للعروسين



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2011)

*جب عليك ايها الابن المبارك ---- المؤيد  بنعمة الروح القدس أن تتسلم زوجتك فى هذه الساعة المباركة بنية خالصة ونفس  طاهرة وقلب سليم  وتجتهد فيما يعود لصالحها وتكون حنوناً عليها وتسرع الى  ما يسر قلبها . فأنت اليوم المسئول عنها من بعد والديها. وقد تكللتما  بالإكليل السمائى والزيجة الروحانية وحلت عليكما نعمة الله. ومتى قبلت ما  اوصيت به . أخذ الرب بيدك واوسع فى رزقك. ويرزقك أولاداً مباركين يقر الله  بهم عينيك. ويمنحك العمر الطويل والعيش الرغد ويحسن لك العاقبة فى الدنيا  والاخرة



وصية الزوجة​


وأنتِ أيتها الابنة المباركة -----  العروس السعيدة . قد سمعتى ما اوصى به زوجك فيجب عليكى ان تكرميه وتهابيه  ولا تخالفى رأيه . بل زيدى فى طاعته على ما اوصى به اضعافاً . فقد صرتى  اليوم منفردة معه. وهو المسئول عنكى بعد والديكى . فيجب عليكى ان تقابليه  بالبشاشة والترحاب . ولا تضجرى فى وجهه ولا تضيعى شيئا من حقوقه عليكى.  وتتقى الله فى سائر امورك معه. لان الله تعالى اوصاكى بالخضوع له وأمرك  بطاعته بعد والديكى . فكونى معه كما كانت امنا سارة مطيعة لآبينا أبراهيم  وكانت تخاطبه يا سيدى. فنظر الله الى طاعتها له وبارك عليها واعطاها إسحق  بعد الكبر . وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء والرمل على شاطئ البحر . فإذا  سمعتى ما أوصيناكى به واتبعتى جميع الاوامر . اخذ الرب بيدكى ووسع فى رزقك  وحلت البركات فى منزلك ورزقكى اولاداً مباركين يقر الله به عينيكى.بركة وسلام ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكما أمين​*


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2011)

*وصية الإكليل الخاصة بالزوجة 
في  السنوات الأخيرة قد ظهر داخل المجتمع - المسيحي بصورة خاصة - تبادل  الأدوار بين الزوجين بمعني أن الزوجة تأخذ دوراً ليس لها ، و أيضاً توجد  أفكار ومفاهيم خاطئة بين الزوجات المسيحيات بأن الخضوع للوصايا الإلهية هذا  نوع ً من الضعف ، و خاصةً الآية التى تقول : " أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن  كما للرب " ( أف 5 : 22 ) . لذلك نحن نحتاج إلي فهم وصية الإكليل الخاصة  بالزوجة فلماذا وضعت الكنيسة وصايا خاصة للزوجين في طقس الإكليل المقدس؟ •  الوصية التي تُقال في طقس الإكليل سواء كانت للزوجة ،أو للزوج عليها تُقام  سعادة الأسرة المسيحية. • إن هذه الوصايا التى وضعتها الكنيسة للعروسين ،  في حقيقة الأمر هي عبارة عن ملخص لوصايا الكتاب المقدس التى توضح أهمية دور  كلٍ من الزوج والزوجة. الوصية الإكليل الخاصة بالزوجة: "وأنتِ أيتها  الابنة المباركة، العروس السعيدة، قد سمعت ما أوصى به زوجك. فيجب عليك ِ أن  تكرميه وتهابيه، ولا تخالفي رأيه، بل زيدي في طاعته على ما أوصى به  أضعافاً. فقد صرتي اليوم منفردة معه وهو المسئول عنك بعد والديك. فيجب عليك  أن تقابلية بالبشاشة والترحاب ،لا تضجري في وجهه، ولا تضيعي شيئاً من  حقوقه عليك، وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه . لان الله تعالى أوصاك بالخضوع  له وأمرك بطاعته بعد والديك. فكوني معه كما كانت أمنا سارة مطيعة لأبينا  إبراهيم ، وكانت تخاطبه : يا سيدي فنظر الله إلى طاعتها له، وبارك عليها،  وأعطاها إسحق بعد الكبر، وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء، والرمل الذى على شاطئ  البحر . فإذا سمعت ما أوصيناك به وأتبعت جميع الأوامر، أخذ الرب بيدك ووسع  في رزقك، وحلت البركات في منزلك ، ورزقك أولاداً مباركين يقر الله بهم  عينيك". تعالوا بينا نلخص دور الزوجة في نقاط 1. تقديم التقدير و الاحترام [  تكرميه وتهابيه ] 2. استقباله بالابتسامة والكلام الحلو [ تقابليه  بالبشاشة والترحاب ، ولا تضجري في وجهه] 3. أن تقدم جسدها له لأنه صار  ملكاً له [ ولا تضيعي شيئاً من حقوقه عليك ، وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه ]  4. الخضوع والطاعة [ الله تعالى أوصاك بالخضوع له وأمرك بطاعته ]  المكافــــأة : "أخذ الرب بيدك ووسع في رزقك ، وحلت البركات في منزلك ،  ورزقك أولاداً مباركين يقر الله بهم عينيك". قبل الدخول في وصية الزوجة  لابد أن نعرف أولاً أن كل إنسان مسئول أمام الله عن واجباته، وأما حقوقه  فهي لدى الرب " حقي عند الرب وعملي عند إلهي " ( إش 49: 4 ) من خلال الوصية  نري الآتي : 1. تقديم التقدير و الأحترام [ تكرميه وتهابيه ] فما هى  الأشياء أو التصرُفات التى تشعر الزوج بالتقدير والاحترام؟ ..... • نظافة  البيت : عندما يرجع الزوج ويجد إن زوجته منظفة البيت ، وأيضاً مرتب بطريقة  حلوة. • تجهيز الأكل قبل عودته من الشغل. • وجود الزوجة في البيت وليس عند  الجيران أو عند ماما و الأقارب، أو الأصدقاء. 2. استقباله بالابتسامة  والكلام الحلو [ تقابليه بالبشاشة والترحاب ، ولا تضجري في وجهه] أن  ابتسامة الزوجة لزوجها عند رجوعه من شغله مع كلمة حلوة مثلاً حمد لله على  السلامة يا حبيبي ، ربنا يبارك تعبك ..... وغيرها. دي يرفع كتير من المتاعب  عن أكتاف الزوج ويساعده أن يحتمل أكثر من أجل بيته وأسرته .... مش الواحدة  تستقبل زوجها بالتكشيرة. النهاردة ( أمك ،أختك ، أخوك ، العيال) عملوا  ..... 3. أن تقدم جسدها له لأنه صار ملكاً له [ ولا تضيعي شيئاً من حقوقه  عليك ، وتتقي الله في سائر أمورك معه ] إن الله قد قدس العلاقة الجسدية بين  الزوجين وقال " أن المضطجع غير دنس" و قال أيضاً " ليس للمرأة تسلط على  جسدها بل للرجل ... لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر إلا أن يكون على موافقة إلى حين  لكى تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة " ( 1كو 7 : 4،5 ) ، وفي حالة عدم تقديم الزوجة  جسدها من أجل إقامة علاقة مع زوجها قد يفهم الزوج أن الزوجة لا تحبه  وترفضه، ومن هنا تنشأ كثير من المشكلات بينهم، وتكون الزوجة لا تعرف إنها  السبب، وأنها بذلك خالفت وصايا الكتاب المقدس وأيضاً وصية الإكليل أياً كان  السبب، لذلك قال الآباء القديسين + ما دام الإنسان متزوجاً ليس له سلطان  أن يمتنع عن زوجته إلا برضي الطرفين القديس إيرونيموس + إذا افترضنا امرأة  ورجل ، فسلكت المرأة في ورع وامتنعت بغير إرادة الرجل، فماذا يكون موقفها  إذا زنى ؟! وإن لم يزنِ فقد يتألم ويضطر ويحترق ويعاديها ... فما هى فائدة  الصوم والامتناع ؟! إنهما بلا فائدة ولا ربح إذا انتزعت المحبة !!!!  العلامة أوريجانوس 4. الخضوع والطاعة [ الله تعالى أوصاك بالخضوع له وأمرك  بطاعته ] لقد أوضح الإنجيل تماماً إن المرأة ليست أقل من الرجل " ليس ذكر  وأنثي لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع " ( غلا 3 : 28 ) . فإن خضوع  الزوجة لزوجها في الحقيقة هو نابع من خضوعها للرب، فهي تخضع له بدون أي  شعور بالنقص أو التدني لان هذا الخضوع هو إكرام وطاعة لأمر الرب الذى منح  الرجل الرئاسة عليها، حتى ولو كانت أعلى منه في الدرجة العلمية أو الوظيفية  أو تفوقه في المستوى المادي أو الاجتماعي أو الثقافي، وحتى ولو كان زوجها  ينقصه الحكمة أو الذكاء أو الأمانة في بيته وهى التى تدبر أمور بيتها، فرغم  كل هذا فإنها لا تحط من قدره ولا تحتقره ولا تشهر به . بل تخضع له وفي  خضوعها ترفع من قدره وبصلاتها ترفع من شأنه وبدموعها تخلص نفسه ( ابط 3 :1  )، وبهذا تأخذ بركة تنفيذ الوصية (تي 2 : 5). وكلمة أخيرة للزوجة التى تشكي  من زوجها المتعب فيقول القديس يوحنا فم الذهب لها: " أنتِ أيضاً انشغلي  فقط بما يطلب منك. إظهرى نفسك أنك سهلة التطبع مع قرينكِ فإن كنتِ حقاً  تطيعين زوجكِ من أجل الله فلا تحدثيني عما يُطلب منه بل تُسألين عن تنفيذ  وصيتك بتدقيق. من أجل الطاعة لله لا تعصي الوصية حتى و إن إحتملتِ أموراً  مضادة. بنفس القاعدة من يحب وهو محبوب لا يكون قد صنع أمراً عظيماً. أما من  يتأنى على من يبغضه فهو فوق الكل يستحق إكليلا. هكذا إن كان زوجكِ يضايقكِ  وأنتِ تحتملينه تنالين إكليلاً مجيداً، أما إن كان وديعاً ولطيفاً فأي شئ  لكِ يكافئكِ عنه الله ؟! أنني لست بهذا أأمر الأزواج لكي يكونوا عنفاء إنما  أحث الزوجات أن تحتملن فظاظة أزواجهنّ . إذ متى أهتم كل طرف بتنفيذ وصيته  يتبعه رفيقه للحال. فعندما تستعد الزوجة لاحتمال حتى سلوك زوجها الخشن فإن  الزوج يكف عن مضايقتها ... وبهذا يصير الكل في ميناء أمين من الأمواج ".  المراجع : الكتاب المقدس القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي : الحب الزوجي كتاب  الخدمات الطقسية *


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2011)

*محاضرة الانبا رافائيل فى *
*
تلميحات فى الاكليل*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يناير 2011)

*عارفة يا مرنون انا من زمان وكان نفسى ادقق *
*فى وصية الكنيسة للعروسين*
*واديكى عرفتهانى بالظبط *
*ميررررررررررررررررسى يا قمر *
*بجد يستحق اجمل تقييم بس للاسف مش نافع *
*اعملك التقييم *
*ليكى تقييم عندى يا لوزا *​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل يا ابسوتى
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## Michael (24 أبريل 2011)

*أنا شايف عنصرية وتفريق رهيب وعدم مساواة بين الرجل والمرآة.
*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2011)

Michael قال:


> *أنا شايف عنصرية وتفريق رهيب وعدم مساواة بين الرجل والمرآة.
> *


طبعا شكرا لكل اللى ردو ع الموضوع 

عنصرية وتفرقة من اى جهه يا مايكل من الرجل ولا المراءه رجاء توضيح لانى شكل الحوار مطول ما بينا


----------



## girgis2 (25 أبريل 2011)

*4. الخضوع والطاعة [ الله تعالى أوصاك بالخضوع له وأمرك بطاعته ] لقد أوضح الإنجيل تماماً إن المرأة ليست أقل من الرجل " ليس ذكر وأنثي لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع " ( غلا 3 : 28 ) . فإن خضوع الزوجة لزوجها في الحقيقة هو نابع من خضوعها للرب، فهي تخضع له بدون أي شعور بالنقص أو التدني لان هذا الخضوع هو إكرام وطاعة لأمر الرب الذى منح الرجل الرئاسة عليها، حتى ولو كانت أعلى منه في الدرجة العلمية أو الوظيفية أو تفوقه في المستوى المادي أو الاجتماعي أو الثقافي، وحتى ولو كان زوجها ينقصه الحكمة أو الذكاء أو الأمانة في بيته وهى التى تدبر أمور بيتها، فرغم كل هذا فإنها لا تحط من قدره ولا تحتقره ولا تشهر به . بل تخضع له وفي خضوعها ترفع من قدره وبصلاتها ترفع من شأنه وبدموعها تخلص نفسه ( ابط 3 :1 )، وبهذا تأخذ بركة تنفيذ الوصية (تي 2 : 5).*​ 
*كلام في منتهى الأهمية وخصوصا في هذة الأيام اللي دخلت علينا فيها العولمة ببعض المفاهيم المغلوطة عن العلاقة بين الزوج وزوجته واستغل ابليس هذة المفاهيم المغلوطة لكي يقتنع البشر بأن سر الزواج فاشل وأن الله قد أخطأ في تأسيسه وانه يظلم المرأة ويتحيز ضدها (حاشا)*
*ومن ناحية أخرى يقدم عدو الخير للناس الاباحية بدلا من الزواج وللأسف في ناس كتير في المجتمع الغربي بالذات بدأوا يقتنعوا بأن لا داعي من الزواج ومن يريد أن يفعل شيئا فليفعه بدون ارتباط ووجع قلب*​ 
*أيتها المرأة المسيحية المتذوجة يا من كرمك ونصفك الكتاب المقدس تذكري دائما انك الوتد الأصيل الذي يستند عليكي بيتك كله بما فيه زوجك نفسه لأنك المعين والمعين أقوى ممن يعان*​ 
*يعني في الحقيقة المرأة قد تبدو ظاهريا ضعيفة ولكن الحقيقة هي الأقوى والأكثر تحملا ودا تكريم مش تحيز ضدك*​ 
*والمثل بيقول اللي من غير أم حاله يغم*​ 
*شكرااا على الموضوع*
*ربنا يعوض مجهودكم ويبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2011)

بص يا مايكل انا شايفة الوصية مش بتقلل من حد فى الطرفين ولا بتزود من حد تانى
بلعكس بتدى كل واحد احتياجه بكرامة وحب وعطاء
يعنى المراءة محتاجة من الراجل حبه وحنانه  دول بس ولا محتاجه اكتر صدقنى مش هتحتاج اكتر من كده

بس اراجل على حسب طبيعته الفسيولوجية بيحتاج اكتر
يحتاج يسمع كلمة حاضر ويحس انى هى دايما مهتمة بيه هو اول اهتمامتها وده من الطرفين مش طرف واحد بس متنكرش انى حوا ضلع من ادم جنب قلبة يعنى حد فاهمة وبيحتوية 
عارف ع طول الازمنة فى خلافات دايما بين الرجل والمراءه يمكن لانى محدش فاهم احتياج الطرف التانى ولا فاهم طبيعته ولا اللى يرضية
 والمشكلة مش فى كدا المشكلة انى كل واحد بيبقى مكتفى بده مش بيحاول يفهمه يعنى امراه تقول انى الرجل سى السيد رغم انها بذكائها تقدر تحتوية وتحببه فى كل دنيتها ومع الوقت تغير فيه والراجل يقول انى الست فيها وفيها وفيها عيوب طبعا بس بكلمة منه بعيون يملاها عطف وحنان صدقنى هتنسى المشكلة فى حاجة وحده عدم معرفت كل طرف للاخر احتياجه وفهمه 
الوصية صدقنى بتدى كل طرف احتياجه


----------



## Michael (26 أبريل 2011)

*



ولا تضيعى شيئا من حقوقه عليكى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لأ تعليق*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 أبريل 2011)

سبت الوصية كلها ومسكت فى دى طاب يريت يتعمل بكلام كله وسيبك من دى


----------



## Michael (26 أبريل 2011)

*لا يسكت الله حسك يا Apsoti*


----------



## A S T E R (26 أبريل 2011)

انا معاك يا مايكل في وجهة نظرك يعني المراءه تتحمل كل شيئ علي عاتقها بحجة اخضاعها للرجل مهما كانت ظروف الرجل........


----------



## مارينا جوورج (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جدااا
 الرب يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2011)

Michael قال:


> *لا يسكت الله حسك يا Apsoti*



يعنى ايه


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2011)

A S T E R قال:


> انا معاك يا مايكل في وجهة نظرك يعني المراءه تتحمل كل شيئ علي عاتقها بحجة اخضاعها للرجل مهما كانت ظروف الرجل........



زى ما الرب يسوع راس الكنيسة الرجل راس المراه 
لازم تكون المراه اضعف لانها مهما  عليت  ومها مسكت مناصب كبيرة بردو الاضعف لانه جنس لطيف وناعم ورقيق يمكن بنسبا للرجل ده ضعفها معانى بنسبالنا احنا ده مصدر قوتنا بصوتك الرقيق وطبيعتك الناعمة تقدرى تخلى جوزك او خطيبك جيبلك السما ونجومها لكن بعصبيتك ونرفزتك مش هتخلية غير يعاند قصادك واخطبى راسك فى الحيط 
انتى متاخده من ادم يعنى انسان يعنى برضو بحكم انك ضلع انسان غير ادم الرجل  متاخد من الارض طبيعه قاسية وصعبة محتاج حاجة تحنن عليه قسوة كل اللى بيشوفه 
وانتى اللى جنب قلبه


----------

